# Best AMD Motherboard Manufacturer?



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2009)

In your opinion what is the best AMD motherboard manufacturer based on reliability, performance, user friendly, and good warranty?

I'm researching different mobo's for future purchase that supports AMD with nvidia chipset.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 27, 2009)

DFI gets the top notch. Asus comes next. Then Biostar, Gigabyte..... so on.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 27, 2009)

Asus is my first choice, everyone of mine have been stellar.  Top notch high end equipment but still offering a budget choices too.

DFI is a runner up for me. Great boards imo.

MSI, XFX, BioStar, Foxconn, Gigabyte all hang in the mid range for me.(not sure how XFX runs AMD though)
Jetway, Elitegroup are cheap cheap boards.  Not very good overclockers and may have limitations with memory speeds, pci-e bandwidth, or options(sata ports &connections)

This is all my opinion so take it for what its worth!


----------



## Exeodus (Jan 27, 2009)

ASUS and DFI are about the best right now.  It seems the Gigabyte and Biostar boards are hit or miss.


----------



## erocker (Jan 27, 2009)

With newer motherboards with the 750 south bridge coming out and AM3 motherboards coming out, right now isn't a good time to buy an AMD motherboard.  In a few weeks a slew of new AMD mobo's should be released.


----------



## KBD (Jan 27, 2009)

Exeodus said:


> ASUS and DFI are about the best right now.  It seems the Gigabyte and Biostar boards are hit or miss.



+1 on that. Current best AMD board IMHO is Asus M3A79-T Deluxe


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> In your opinion what is the best AMD motherboard manufacturer based on reliability, performance, user friendly, and good warranty?
> 
> I'm researching different mobo's for future purchase that supports AMD with nvidia chipset.





KBD said:


> +1 on that. Current best AMD board IMHO is Asus M3A79-T Deluxe



That is a nice board and I might be set on an Asus, but I want an sli Nvidia.


----------



## niko084 (Jan 27, 2009)

Always had good luck with DFI boards, Asus ones not so much bad luck as just gotten a few kinda rotten ones...

So for me, I mainly run Asus with Intel and DFI with AMD.


----------



## KBD (Jan 27, 2009)

t77snapshot said:


> That is a nice board and I might be set on an Asus, but I want an sli Nvidia.



for a nforce board i'd look at the likes of the Asus Crosshair II, Foxconn Destroyer and Asus M3N-HT Deluxe.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm a gigabyte man myself at heart, cant speak much with regard to gygabyte and AMD though, certainly since p45 Gigabyte IMO has surpassed all competition, their p45 Extremes for example, whilst expensive wont be touched in overclocking terms and they are rock solid.........meanwhile i just stick with my Anus


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 27, 2009)

KBD said:


> for a nforce board i'd look at the likes of the Asus Crosshair II, Foxconn Destroyer and Asus M3N-HT Deluxe.



These are all sweet boards, thanks for the advice KBD!


----------



## madmanjohn (Jan 27, 2009)

for my vote Biostar - Asus - and number three is an odd call - Mach Speed-

my first ever computer that i started with was a loaner biostar socket a m7vig pro with a xp2200 athlon in it, but it wasnt mine, i was trying out the biz in computers converting a mobile dj system from cd to puter.

dont laugh-the next was a HP pavillion 501n  which went up in smoke but the price was right- i got it for free cause it needed a powersupply

the next was my first dual core build- Mach Speed venom with an athlon 4600- tough as nails awesome rig- and the same week i put another biostar m7vig 400 rev 7.3 with a xp2800 barton and 2gig of corsair 400mhz ram and a ati radeon 9200 original. 

that was the moneymakingest computer i ever owned and was the only one that i ever fully trusted cause it never crashed or did anything wrong- so i built another mach speed venom and another biostar, all the while im acuiring various builds and used stuff and started servicing and building in my spare time. along came an asus m2ne with a 5000 black dual core- everyone wanted it so for thr 5 days i had it i loved it- doubled my money in a week-but it was nvida with a ati x750 card and everyone said itd never run- it was awesome


along the way i tried various intels but they kept freezing up where the amd's would slow up but never freeze up- seemed they could always chew thier way back to normal and the music never ever stopped- i had two different intels cost me 5 accounts- that was the day i got rid of every intel and nvidia product in sight. nvidia cards gave us hell trying to get to composite video- other than that i love em, but i cant trust em on the road.


ive heard so  much about dfi and i will have one someday, but the whole concept for me is these are usually built to do bars and pubs and go on the road with bands. it has to stay under 1000.00 to make it break even within its insurance depriciation and it has to be as solid as i can build it cost effectively- 

biostars teamed with ati and amd have made me more money than any other brand and ive never had one die yet. My only beef with the machspeed was ati & nvidia didnt play well together on the same board- all of these are three screen rigs except the hp, all built to do specialized un-overclocked boring jobs as lighting, mobile dj or karaoke or sound mixer sampler/memory units for bands


didnt mean to get wordy- i just wanted to make sure yall didnt think i was crazy


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 28, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Jan 28, 2009)

KBD said:


> +1 on that. Current best AMD board IMHO is Asus M3A79-T Deluxe



I just bought this one. Should be here tomorrow. I gotta say DFI and Asus are my favorites. If Biostar can just get a bit better with the details, they will will find themselves near the top. Not now though. No mosfet cooling= FAIL with their new boards.


----------



## KBD (Jan 28, 2009)

Paulieg said:


> I just bought this one. Should be here tomorrow. I gotta say DFI and Asus are my favorites. If Biostar can just get a bit better with the details, they will will find themselves near the top. Not now though. No mosfet cooling= FAIL with their new boards.



well, good luck with the board, i hope it lives up to the hype 

and happy overclocking


----------



## crtecha (Jan 28, 2009)

I like asus and gigabyte quite a bit.  I wanna try foxconn.  Anyone have one and if so whats a good model?


----------



## pagalms (Jan 28, 2009)

ASUS


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 28, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I like asus and gigabyte quite a bit.  I wanna try foxconn.  Anyone have one and if so whats a good model?



Ive got a foconnn a7da-s for sell It's a very nice board. 790gx + SB750 great for overclocking. clink link in my sig if you are interested. 
Right now I've got the ASUS m3a79-t deluxe and so far I love it! Haven't had chance to overclock with it yet but should be getting around to that pretty soon. 

but to the op ASUS, Gigabyte, and Foxconn have all worked really well for me.


----------



## kysg (Jan 28, 2009)

DFI is at the top of the chain, DFI is a mobo first company well it's the only thing they do but they do it well.

Asus 2nd even though I'm not an asus fan....

after that it's gigabyte, MSI, list goes on.


----------



## HolyCow02 (Jan 28, 2009)

I go MSI, DFI, ASUS... I would prefer to not use anything but a DFI or MSI. I have had issues with ASUS, and would be my last chance. I am also still not comfy with gigabyte or foxconn. 

MSI has always been good to me


----------



## raisethe3 (Feb 9, 2009)

MSI for me.  Great budget board and bang for the buck.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

my order goes like so 
Gigabyte>Asus>Biostar
from best to worse IMHO
I mean i like my biostar board but i would rather use my gigabte for overclocking my 4850e for benchmarks and for my 5kBE i like my Biostar. I have tested both of my chips in an Asus board of a friends(don't remember what board) it clocked them just as good as my gigabte. The Biostar has insane voltage settings (~2v CPU 2.65v ram)


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 9, 2009)

ASUS, DFI, and MSI for me. isn't ASRock owned by ASUS?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> ASUS, DFI, and MSI for me. isn't ASRock owned by ASUS?



i have heard that many times before but i haven't found anything that confirms that. but also i haven't checked in about 2 years


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I like asus and gigabyte quite a bit.  I wanna try foxconn.  Anyone have one and if so whats a good model?



Foxconn Destroyer FTW!!!!! i don't own it (i would love too) but from all of the reviews and if you google it you will find many forums with people overclocking them and they are a hell of a board.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> i have heard that many times before but i haven't found anything that confirms that. but also i haven't checked in about 2 years


yeah, i read something on Wiki about it. i just think ASRock is a clone of ASUS really. both make awesome MB's


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> yeah, i read something on Wiki about it. i just think ASRock is a clone of ASUS really. both make awesome MB's



I have owned Asus but never Asrock so i can't say anything about that.I have heard good and bad about ASrock but i have heard more bad about them then good.  but mostly just older boards

EDIT: off topic but you like that 4850e? I love mine and it is a hell of a clocker benched at 3.38ghz  CPU-Z SS at 3.4ghz@1.56v


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2009)

Your breakin my balls here lol I have had ASUS, DFI and Biostar AMD boards and I like ASUS bios and features a lot more. Tho the DFI is better for overclocking.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Your breakin my balls here lol I have had ASUS, DFI and Biostar AMD boards and I like ASUS bios and features a lot more. Tho the DFI is better for overclocking.



any input on the Biostar board?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2009)

It's a 740g, nope lol Just got a semperon in there with a couple of 500gb hard drives.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> It's a 740g, nope lol Just got a semperon in there with a couple of 500gb hard drives.



what sempron do you have on it?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 9, 2009)

idk its 1.6ghz I think its a 3000+


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> idk its 1.6ghz I think its a 3000+



yup i think it would be the 3000+ then.... damn i want to find a good clocking 3200+ again. I don't think i can find one again that got 3.2ghz@1.55v. I just want to see what i can do now that i have better cooling higher voltage settings better ram also more time with overclocking.


----------



## hat (Feb 9, 2009)

I like DFI, ASUS, Biostar, and Gigabyte. I voted for DFI though because I currently have a DFI board and it's over-exceeded my expectations many times. The only con about it is it isn't AM2+  but I got it before AM2+ was even thought of


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 9, 2009)

hat said:


> I like DFI, ASUS, Biostar, and Gigabyte. I voted for DFI though because I currently have a DFI board and it's over-exceeded my expectations many times. The only con about it is it isn't AM2+  but I got it before AM2+ was even thought of



doesn't it still support some AM2+ CPUs with a bios update?

EDIT: after putting ram sinks on my CPU mosfets the voltage has stabled out and it clocks better. on the biostar board that is


----------



## ASRockIQ (Feb 9, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I have owned Asus but never Asrock so i can't say anything about that.I have heard good and bad about ASrock but i have heard more bad about them then good.  but mostly just older boards
> 
> EDIT: off topic but you like that 4850e? I love mine and it is a hell of a clocker benched at 3.88ghz  CPU-Z SS at 3.4ghz@1.56v


the 4850e is awesome! i'm fine where i am at right now. i was able to get it to 3.4GHZ but it was unstable for me.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 9, 2009)

I voted for Gigabyte mainly because all the AMD machine's i have built are around Gigabyte Mobo's and out of all of them only one has died on me, but all of them have worked out of the box with no stuffing around, there as easy to use as reading a book, everything is just left to right, and there a good price to.

I have had nothing but issues with ASUS Mobo's there is always something stupid thats gone wrong with them, so i stay clear of ASUS.

Going by AMD its self i think they say there best mobo to use with there CPU's is MSI so i might try them out next time with my new build.


----------



## Meizuman (Feb 11, 2009)

Haha, I will say *Epox!* 8RDA3+ is the best mobo I've seen  Oh how fun it was OC'ing the athlons with the 7600GS... The sempron 3000+ couldn't get to know the nvidia much, because I blew the GS up with a voltmod. Snif 

I will not say anything about my gigabyte... 

(Note: The author of this post has owned a total of 3 (three) motherboards, two socket A and one am2+ so you can pass this post if you think the author hasn't got a glue about mobos)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> the 4850e is awesome! i'm fine where i am at right now. i was able to get it to 3.4GHZ but it was unstable for me.



3.4ghz wasn't stable for me but 3.38ghz was stable  i just couldn't get the extra 20mhz out of it  I also lapped mine and got temps even better then before.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 11, 2009)

I think i voted for Biostar, can I once again vote for ECS?  Because ECS just works and keeps working until you r**e it.


----------



## suraswami (Feb 11, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> 3.4ghz wasn't stable for me but 3.38ghz was stable  i just couldn't get the extra 20mhz out of it  I also lapped mine and got temps even better then before.



Windsor F3


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2009)

suraswami said:


> Windsor F3



what are you talking about bro? Mine's a brisbane G2


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)

He's saying Windsors are better.. That's partially true, my Windsor 4200+ does 2860mhz stable at 1.5v, not a lot of older Brisbane's can do that. Although, this is not true with the new XX50e line. I've seen 4850e's and 5050e's at 3.2-3.6ghz.. That's pretty damn good for those chips.


----------



## bogmali (Feb 11, 2009)

HolyCow02 said:


> I go MSI andASUS... I would prefer to not use anything but MSI. I have had issues with ASUS, and would be my last chance. I am also still not comfy with gigabyte or foxconn.
> 
> MSI has always been good to me




+1 MSI FTMFW......Why? Value and Reliability


----------



## cdawall (Feb 11, 2009)

going to have to say asus by far and i have owned in the AM2+ flavor alone

jetway, DFI, asus, MSI i refuse to touch GB boards


----------



## CDdude55 (Feb 11, 2009)

Asus is pretty rock solid most of the time. And i do like MSI.


----------



## kiriakost (Feb 11, 2009)

ASUS  100% 

But only top range  ....  over 130 EUR .


----------



## The Haunted (Feb 11, 2009)

I used to be a huge dfi fan since the nf4 939. But lately they really deceived me...
Their pk45 dark series is a POS, tried 3 of those boards before giving up.
The first pk45 t2rs was giving me random cmos checksum errors and overclocking was impossible.
 The two others pk45 t2rs+ couldnt get my e8600 past 3.6 without having to reset the cmos every boot.... 
I had oced this cpu up to 4.8ghz on a cheap p35 blood iron, this was really unacceptable.
 I am still convinced that DFI make great boards with the BEST bios. But their quality control look very crappy if you ask me. 
I didn't wanted to try my luck one more time and bought a Biostar x58, Its the best board i ever owned, rock stable and no cmos reset has been necessary since i plugged it.
Biostar ftw!


----------



## Marineborn (Feb 11, 2009)

ive owned a couple asus boards and a couple msi boards and never encountered nothing at all, good boards all around


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 11, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> He's saying Windsors are better.. That's partially true, my Windsor 4200+ does 2860mhz stable at 1.5v, not a lot of older Brisbane's can do that. Although, this is not true with the new XX50e line. I've seen 4850e's and 5050e's at 3.2-3.6ghz.. That's pretty damn good for those chips.



i have had my 4850e to 3.4ghz wish i could get 3.6ghz


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 11, 2009)

Loving my MSI. I like the BIOS more than my ASUS and DFI boards for sure. I don't like their software package tho, dual core center is kinda weak.. And the Bonus CD that came with the board is blank  I like the layout of the board more than my old DFI too. My DFI was a bit better with bus speeds tho. The ASUS 790GX in my HTPC has mad Vdroop but it's ok since it's a HTPC. If it was my main board I would probably trade it for something different.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 12, 2009)

my Gigabyte and Biostar BOTH don't have problems with vdroop. The Bios on the gigabyte i REALLY like its easy and so is the biostar after using it for a while.


----------



## VulkanBros (Feb 12, 2009)

Version	 0703	 2009/02/06 update

Description	 M3A79-T Deluxe BIOS 0703

01. Support ACC with AM2+ 45nm CPU.
02. Improve the system performance when use certain CPU.
03. Fixed System may show Boot fail message if ACC enabled.
04. Fix the problem that AM2 CPU Vcore voltage may be incorrect if change CPU voltage in AI Suite.
05. Fix the problem that AI_NAP may not work after resuming from S1 or S3.
06. Set the value of "Processor Frequency Multiplier" option in bios up to 35 for certain CPU.
07. Support new CPUs. Please refer to our website at: http://support.asus.com/cpusupport/cpusupport.aspx
(ACC is a overclock technique which can adjust the voltage and frequency for AMD CPU directly under OS)


----------



## Polarman (Feb 12, 2009)

+1 for MSI

Loving my DKA790GX Platinum.


----------

